# Anyone else get this Xmas gift from Guber?



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Guess Im getting punished this week for grossing over 2k last week with these idiots.....Just wondering as thos is a first for me.

And too top it off requests are WAY WAY down.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

This is it for me:










Lyft actually has some $18 for 3 trips bonuses. Unfortunately there won't be 3 Lyft Lux and Lyft Black trips all afternoon. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Soldiering said:


> Anyone else get this Xmas gift from Guber?


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

New2This said:


> This is it for me:
> 
> View attachment 633521
> 
> ...


Nice too know Im not the only one getting nothing.

Gryft gave me 55 for 54 an nothing else. Oh well MERRY Christmas! Lol


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Soldiering said:


> Nice too know Im not the only one getting nothing.
> 
> Gryft gave me 55 for 54 an nothing else. Oh well MERRY Christmas! Lol


Hopefully I'm the only one










If it would be busy this would be good.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

New2This said:


> Hopefully I'm the only one
> 
> View attachment 633535
> 
> ...


I hear ya. Gryft is shunning me for treatng them like a red headed stepchild. The rest of the week looks the same.

In the past theyve added streaks midweek arbitrarely can only hope I guess.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Soldiering said:


> I hear ya. Gryft is shunning me for treatng them like a red headed stepchild. The rest of the week looks the same.
> 
> In the past theyve added streaks midweek arbitrarely can only hope I guess.
> View attachment 633537


I'm Platinum. Maybe that helps? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

My offer is $260 for 60 rides. For months they've been giving me the $100 for 3 rides offer which I have been gobbling up. I guess the demand for drivers is over.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Soldiering said:


> View attachment 633500
> Guess Im getting punished this week for grossing over 2k last week with these idiots.....Just wondering as thos is a first for me.
> 
> And too top it off requests are WAY WAY down.


Don’t blame Uber. Blame Fauci and the sniffer-in-chief for terrifying the masses right at Christmas.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

UberChiefPIT said:


> for terrifying the masses right at Christmas.


The market in question is typically slower between Thanksgiving and NYE.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Soldiering said:


> Just wondering as thos is a first for me


What exactly is a first about it? Just curious. Quest values have been all over the board for quite a while now. For most of us. Don't tell me you've gotten $500-$600 quests every week?


----------



## pedroia1515 (Jun 25, 2017)

68350 said:


> What exactly is a first about it? Just curious. Quest values have been all over the board for quite a while now. For most of us. Don't tell me you've gotten $500-$600 quests every week?


My quest is decent 👌


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

New2This said:


> Hopefully I'm the only one If it would be busy this would be good.





Soldiering said:


> I hear ya. Gryft is shunning me for treatng them like a red headed stepchild.


Funny, I had self-waitlisted from Gr*yft* due to the switcheroo/snatcheroo. Yesterday, I pulled up next to Dumbarton Oaks in Georgetown to use the free Wi-Fi. Eventually, I took a nap. I awakened after some time to see that F*ub*a*r* had not offered me anything. It was on base rates. I decided to try Gr*yft*. Well, DAMN, SAM! It was offering a three for fifteen with fifteen minutes left to accept the first one. A ping hit in East Georgetown, so I took it. IMMEDIATELY, the switcheroo hit to a job five minutes farther from me and that I would have declined. 

Despite my not having the opportunity to accept or decline, had I cancelled, it would have counted against me. Currently, Gr*yft* has me under threat of de-activation for cancel-after-accept and no-covers. As Gr*yft* is not a bridge that I care to burn any sooner than I must (my account has two strikes against it, already; one for violating an unstated policy and one due to a fabricated report), I had to cover it. The job, itself, was acceptable and was gong somewhere that the odds of getting something that I did not want were slim, so, despite having to chase it, I was in a tolerable position in the end. I was a good eight minutes from dropping when "Adding standard ride to your queue" alerted me. It was close enough. She did not go too far. I was about three minutes from dropping here when another "standard ride [was] add[ed] to [my] queue". She did not go far, either, so 






*$15.00*


I took a break at Tenally Market. I get back into my car, open the F*ub*a*r; *base rates.






I open Gr*yft* and Damn, Sam! ..........three for eighteen!

First ping is close. It goes downtown, but, alright. A notification "adding standard ride to queue" announces the next ride, which is close. It goes up Connecticut Avenue almost to the District Line. I wonder how long my luck is going to hold out, as one of the drawbacks of these Streak Bonuses is that often you wind up with trips to places that you do not want to go or work. If you want to keep alive the streak, you must accept pings that you would rather not. Lyft's destination filter is even worse than Uber's, so that was not an option. While en route with Job Two, I get the "standard ride added" advisory. I look at the address: it is an old folks home. It is a little after Eight P.M. It _ain't_ one of the residents; experience dictates that. It looks like my luck has expired. I get there and it has: a forty plus minute trip (with no warning) to some place way in the Dickens out in Prince George's County. It was guaranteed ZERO tip and no money. Of course, she was toes-to-the-kerb, so I did not have the opportunity to pre-arrive the trip and peek at the destination. I would have cancelled it and tempted de-activation had I the opportunity. She yakked on her telephone the whole time, which was fine, until we got close and were on poorly lit roads that made it difficult to see the street signs. She could have interrupted her conversation to let me know when the streets were getting close. In fact, this turned a prophylactic three star into a one star ride.

i will admit that I did feel better after I got my eighteen dollars.

The point of all of this _cyberloquacity_ is that in this market, at least, Lyft still needs drivers. I got rides added to my queue on EVERY job, I have been getting texts from Gr*yft* about these streak bonuses, but have been ignoring them. I guess that due to its being slow on Uber, I will be trying more of them. I simply will have to deal with the switcheroo/snatcheroo until it gets busier on Uber.




SpinalCabbage said:


> . I guess the demand for drivers is over.


.............perhaps on Uber, but, in this market, at least, not on Lyft. You must deal with the switcheroo/snatcheroo, though.


----------



## Rendallepy (4 mo ago)

Wow, that’s cute, lol. I may have the worse christmas ever this year. The deal is, I was just alone at my house. I know I’m the only one who’s responsible for what happened. I have tense relationships with my parents because I refused to go to the college they advised me and never did what they wanted. And I had a few argues with my best friend just before these days. I wouldn’t ask a lot: no gift baskets or a big company. Not to be alone on Christmas eve. But now I know I’m never making the same mistake again.


----------

